# Burning Diarrhea? Have u had that?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Been suffering from IBS since 1977...lately, the more I 'go'...by the 4th or 5th movement...it's like I'm spewing firey lava.Anybody else experience this??


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Please, anyone?


----------



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

I think that burning is one of the most unpleasant things about diarrhea. I hadn't had it in a few months until just last night, and the burning gives me chills in one part of my body and makes my face feel warm. It's a nasty feeling, and I don't think there is much to be done unless you can get temporary relief from using some moist flushable wipes starting with your first trip to the restroom until the D attack subsides. I am interesting in knowing what exactly causes the burning though.Ashley


----------



## Trafikker (May 10, 2000)

The burning diarrhea is a pain. You might want to check, or have your doctor check, for hemerhoids (sp?). I have IBS and have recently also developed the piles as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bile can be quite irritating if it is not reabsorbed by the small intestine before it hits the colon.One could hypothesize that under certain conditions you get bile into the colon. It starts secreting water and mucus and pushing things out. The early movements could be non-bile containing and after awhile the stuff with the bile in it comes out and that is when you feel the burning.OTOH, it could be that the diarrhea is irritating the anus or hemmaroids and after a couple of rounds things are bothered enough to hurt.If you've had your gall bladder removed the bile thing could make a lot of sense as the flow of bile into the GI tract is now unregulated. Although it appears that people with gall bladders can have problems with releasing the right amount of bile as well.Is the problem worse when you eat fatty foods? Bile should be released in proportion to the amount of fat in the meal (bile is used to help digest the fatty portion of the meal) and limiting fats could be one way to help control this.Also try Calcium carbonate. It has helped a number of people who have had their gall bladders removed. Questran is another option and quite a few doctors will give it a try for patients with chronic diarrhea (it constipates about 30% of normal people who use it and if it constipates someone with chronic diarrhea it can lead to normal stools).K------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2001)

I have suffered with the same problem with burning diarrhea. It could be excess acid left in the colon. I also find that when I eat something spicy it causes me to have burning diarrhea. Lorry


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes, I've had it. Like others have said, it can burn as the area gets more irritated. For instance, my poor butt was RAW during my colonscopy prep, and other bad D-days can do the same.On the other hand, sometimes it does seem to be pretty caustic stuff, especially when it's more liquidy. It's interesting that you posted this now, because I was thinking about it as I had burning D earlier today.I woke up, and soon after had to sprint to the bathroom for totally liquid D, with tiny particles of poop in it. And it burned...not as bad as it has sometimes, but I had a good BM day yesterday, so the area shouldn't be raw. I had a second liquid BM too...you know, where it seems like you're peeing out your butt...and I hope I don't get more. They are incredibly urgent, It feels and looks as if the waste has bypassed a portion of my intestines or something...it apparently went through them REALLY fast. I am going to talk to my GI doc about these weird episodes when I next see him, and I think I'll ask him about Questran, too. I'm not so sure that he'll let me give it a try.Is there a way to test the gallbladder function of someone who still has theirs, and may benefit from Questran? And if so, how invasive, complicated, and expensive is it?


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I used to get that burning liquid D prettyregularly. Sometimes all day with only minutes between. Bleeding hiney! I'm sothankful I haven't run out of Lotronex yet!!!I hope you get some help SOON!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Have a look at your diet too. Spicy foods can do this to me. If there is any food you suspect, take it out of your diet for a while and see what happens.AZ


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I only get burning when it's a result of nerve stimulation. I take milk of magnesia every day, and I can distinguish between its effect of water-induced D and the D caused by IBS, food triggers/allergies and nerves. The latter causes cramping, and I feel like the burning is from friction. It's as if it's coming out so fast that the speed heats it up. Each time I've had it, it accompanies a bad odor (MOM produces no odor), and the burning discomfort never lasts more than 20-30 minutes. I think that in my case, it's just occasional colon irritation from the daily use of milk of magnesia now entering year 4.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

AD, why are you taking MOM daily when you're getting D from your IBS, too? Just wondering.As for spicey foods, I basically don't eat them, and what's spicey to me is very mild to the average person, so I doubt that is the culprit. Citrus might be...trying to remember if I had any the day before the last burning D. I don't think I did, but I may have other times...


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

The D only occured after use of a stimulant laxative (which I have only used twice before) and on very rare occasions as with most people without IBS. After chronic C in late 1997, I found MOM to be the only thing I could take that slightly helped me.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

That burning diarrhea is "normal" for diarrhea, in the sense that anybody with the problem may experience it, particularly if hemorrhoids or fissures are present. I theorize it has to do with acidity from bile and stomach acid (HCl - hydrochloric acid) which has not been broken down when liquid lumen zooms through the GI tract. (The stomach is always full of HCl, but it is controlled by the stomach and neutralized by incoming food. If the stomach launches undiluted HCl into the duodenum for any reason, this alone could be the cause of a burning diarrhea attack, however many minutes later it requires for the GI tract to expel it.)The real problem is excessive diarrhea, not the particular type.I have had this problem associated with a food allergy/intolerance. The problem food is egg albumin, and it always produces diarrhea w/burning, around 12-18 hours post consumption. My other food intolerances do not cause this symptom, instead causing pain farther up the GI tract plus alternating C&D.On this board, IBS-D folks have reported good results with the below treatments, in addition to elimination of intolerance foods:1. Calcium Carbonate. It is not understood why calcium carbonate supplements work well. It may be that a steady dribble of bile through the GI tract is irritating, and that the calcium carbonate neutralizes the bile acidity. Or it may be that the calcium itself improves the water extraction process in the intestines. However, it is very clear by the voluminous and enthusiastic response received on the Bulletin Board that this treatment is very effective for a percentage of IBS-D patients. Most patients report best results with Caltrate 600mg Plus, circa one or several tablets per day. 2. Lotronex: Lotronex is a prescription drug which was approved by the FDA, then withdrawn by itï¿½s manufacturer approximately one year later. A large number of IBS-D patients found this drug to be extremely effective, one of the few treatments that has ever been found effective for their particular case. Unfortunately, it appears that it may have been prescribed inappropriately for patients suffering from constipation, rather than diarrhea, and this led to a number of patients developing severe, life threatening complications. There is currently a campaign to have the manufacturer re-release this medication, the outcome of which is uncertain. 3. Colestid, Questran: These drugs were developed for other purposes, but have proven to be very effective against IBS-D for certain patients. Questran comes in powder form, and often ï¿½ package per day is satisfactory. 4. Immodium A/D: This over-the-counter antidiarrheal medication is effective, but dosage must be carefully controlled to avoid excursion into constipation and other side effects.My 2 cents worth. Good luck.


----------

